# RAW or NEF converter for Nikon D80



## SMG (Jun 3, 2007)

I recently upgraded to a D80 from my D50 and Raw Shooter essentials will not find my D80 files. Is there and upgrade available, or is there a better converter that I can get as freeware. I have tried Raw Therapee, but I don't really getalong with the gui on it. Plus I cannot seem to do batch converts like I was doing in Raw Shooter. I really like the latitude of RAW files, but the hassle sometimes of converting them makes me just want to shoot JPEG. 

I would really like to try Adobe RAW but as I am using PS 7.0 I cannot seem to make it work. 

Cheers, 
SG


----------



## theusher (Jun 4, 2007)

Perhaps you just need to download the latest adobe raw plugin for that version of Photoshop? I know it worked with the D80 on CS2.


----------

